
Show HN: A VAT API - Bogdanp
https://valueadded.io/
======
taf2
Neat but being free- I assume you’ll be offline in 6-9 months? Charge
something like two or three pennies per lookup or a nice 49 per month

------
joantune
I actually thought of doing something like this once upon a time.

Isn't it part of the law that you should have a record from where the person
is? do you store that or sign such info in any way?

